# Como seria o clima no Verão de outros tempos em Portugal? (1884-1949)



## TVAntiga (9 Ago 2018 às 13:57)

Será que existia “calor tropical”? Ou caía “neve no Verão”? Ou mesmo “vento (quente) originário do deserto do Sahara”? Será que existia “violento(s) incêndio(s) na floresta”? E “falta de água”?  Estas frases que estão entre aspas, poderiam ter sido retiradas nos jornais deste ano ou do ano passado, mas não, estas frases foram retiradas de jornais antigos entre 1884 e 1949, algumas frases com mais de 100 anos, é interessante que algumas coisas melhoraram e outras contínua tudo igual.
Aqui poderá ver essas interessante notícias entre 1884 e 1949
https://torresvedrasantiga.wordpress.com/2018/08/03/o-verao-de-outros-tempos-em-portugal/


----------

